# Any forum for drummers?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My friend is a drummer and is wondering if there are any (preferably Canadian) forums for drummers.

Sorry if this is the wrong place to post this question.
Admin: Please move the thread if needed. 

Thanks

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Drummer questions?
> 
> *(non music related).*


You had better hope that a drummer doesn't read that!! 

Are you serious ?

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> There's got to be a better way to type something meant tongue-in-cheek. I followed it up with a shot at myself....I guess that didn't take.
> 
> There is a website dedicated to the cause, however:
> 
> http://www.drumjokes.com/


Sorry Paul...I was posting while at work and didn't have much time to read your post carefully.

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I laughed.
I was thinking of asking, "Drummers can read?"

But I kid--I've always found drummers easy to get along with.

If there is a drummer forum--I think I'd lurk there from time to time.
I read drummer magazines sometimes.
I've been to drum clinics.
We can learn from different instruments.

But it's still fun to kid them.
And I know some drummers I'll send that link to.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.drumchat.com

This seems like a good drummer's forum



Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> http://www.drumchat.com
> 
> This seems like a good drummer's forum
> 
> ...


I'm getting the 404 error on that one.
Maybe I'll Google it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> I'm getting the 404 error on that one.
> Maybe I'll Google it.


That's weird...It just worked for me.

Dave


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Paul said:


> There's got to be a better way to type something meant tongue-in-cheek. I followed it up with a shot at myself....I guess that didn't take.
> 
> There is a website dedicated to the cause, however:
> 
> http://www.drumjokes.com/


Well I'm a drummer and I thought it was funny.:food-smiley-004: Hey, if we can't laugh at ourselves...


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, the link worked today.

I was just perusing a thread of " Things you'll never hear a drummer say"

I had to laugh at many of them (It's a 9 page thread)--especially in light of drummers I know, especially this one from the first page-


> " i have waaayy too many cymbals"


Of course you'll never hear me say I have too many guitars, picks, etc, etc.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey
thanks for the link to drumchat. have a POS kit in stock that I want to upgrade for future jams (not a drummer tho.)
just joined their site, seem like a fun bunch and they have answered a couple of dumb newbie questions for me.
cheers
RIFF


----------

